# Make over for display



## Jille (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi Folks 

Just wanted to share a project that we are working on. My good friend Tim is letting us touch up his display that he brings to shows. It's a great scene that lights up, just needs a little TLC. 

I'm training my girls how to do scenery and Tim was willing to let us practice on his display. We have removed the trees and bushes. Next we will work on repainting and applying new scenery.

I will post pictures to show you the progress. 

Check out Tim's website at gandydancerhobbies.com. We are greatful for the opportunity to learn some weathering techniques.


----------



## gardena_shortline (Dec 5, 2019)

Awesome when the family gets involved! Love to see the improvements you guys make. Looks great already.


----------



## Jille (Apr 6, 2019)

*Day 2*

Today we were able to do some brain storming of how we wanted to modify the back wall area of the display. I had a rock mold with little rocks but decided to pick up some Woodland Scenic rock molds that were larger. We cut out some of the old wall and will try adding some of the larger rocks to give it a more cliff like look. It was fun to have the girls look through some modeling books and decide what they wanted. Next step is to have them pour the hydrocal and paint up the rocks, I think they will enjoy that. We talked about using sculptamold to add some shape to the back wall and apply the rocks.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

That's really going to be looking sharp. I'm looking forward to watching the progress. Doing it with your kids? Priceless.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never used any rock molds yet.
I use plaster cloth, then touch it up with sculptamold.

I think I save money that way. 

I free hand my rocks, I shape up pieces of old packing foam and balled up newspaper. Then plaster cloth and sculptamold. I think using plaster cloth then the sculptamold saves on the cost of the sculptamold. 
The rock above the tunnel is old ceiling tile broke up. That works nice too. 

These are on an O scale rock mountain I made for a corner,


















Those pictures are part of this zoomed in after I added some more paint.










Looking forward to see what you guys do to it.
Some like doing scenery better then running the trains. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like you've got some good teamwork going there. :thumbsup:


----------

